# Extrem Panorama Trail Fronalpstock Switzerland



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

Traildorado Ride Fronalpstock Panorama Trail

Location: Froni Trail above Schwyz, Switzerland
Rider: m10B
Date: 19.nov 2006
Photo copyright by www.TRAIL.ch





































I like it - One more - Simply the best - I got it:
My Gallery
https://gallery.mtbr.com/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=254836

more Info on this Trail www.Trail.ch
Find more Pictures to this Ride

cu m10b


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Whoa, thank you so much for posting these.

Hopefully the trail started up again soon?


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

Great exposure on that trail...riding on stuff like that takes some getting used to.

Excellent pics. :thumbsup:


R.


----------



## m10b (Dec 27, 2004)

*I did it again - Fronalpstock Trail*

I did it again...

Fronalpstock Stoos - the pictures:


enlightened


Peak restaurant Fronalpstock Stoos


Furggeli


Bike carry


rocky


Gipfelgrat Wanderweg an der Flanke vom Fronalpstock


wheel view


the summit ridge


Stoos Freefall


Trail - Bike and Hike


Huser Stock


Trail

All Fotos:
https://www.trail.ch/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=45

Tour report
https://www.trail.ch/forum/showthread.php?tid=169

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## silviu303 (Oct 16, 2011)

wow. you are a really adventurer to make it through those tight trails and keep your way straight and not lean on gap side 
some awesome views in your photos.


----------

